Ask HN: Any starter project templates for web app? - pplonski86
======
rtcoms
Try this : [https://github.com/sahat/hackathon-
starter](https://github.com/sahat/hackathon-starter) [Nodejs, Express
framework]

~~~
lindorna
Really awesome! Was looking for something like this.

------
pwaweru
Depending on what exactly you're trying to build, Rails has a neat feature for
creating 'scaffolds' (templates if you will) which have simple crud
operations, a model and views for displaying information. Search Rails
scaffold examples. Happy hacking!

~~~
pplonski86
I'm searching for a website, where I can select what features I would like to
have in my app, and select backend type (for example django) and website will
generate a template backend - is it even possible?

In particular, I'm searching for django templates.

~~~
fiftyacorn
django cookiecutter rolls with bootstrap

~~~
pplonski86
thanks, looks interesting. I also found
[https://github.com/pinax/pinax](https://github.com/pinax/pinax)

